# will this work or any other way?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have the monitor audio asb2 soundbar i have added a bk monolith plus sub sounds fantastic

my question is is there a way to add wireless rear speakers i do not get any rear effects?

would this work i have a samsung galaxy s6 edge plus mobile phone with aptx support and also monoprice bluetooth streaming music reciever with nfc and aptx support would the monitor audio s150 work as rear surrounds for the monitor audio asb2 thanks?


----------

